# Cube For A Cure Spring 2016 - South Orange, NJ



## danthecuber (Mar 19, 2016)

Me and Benji Cooper are organizing Cube For A Cure 2016 at Oheb Shalom Synagogue in South Orange, NJ.
The date will be *Sunday*, May 29, 2016.

Here is the website: https://www.cubingusa.com/CubeforaCureSpring2016/index.php

All proceeds from the competition will support the Charlie's Angels ALS Fund.

Please note that there is a 100 competitor limit, which will fill up very quickly, so be sure to register and pay early! (We are planning on opening registration around March 25).

Also, because the venue is a synagogue which follows Jewish dietary laws, *absolutely no outside food will be allowed into the venue*. We appreciate your cooperation on this.

:tu


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 19, 2016)

Ooooh, awesome! Hopefully I'm not busy that day and can come!


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 19, 2016)

I love the events but I can't come, I wish I could.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 19, 2016)

I should be able to come


----------



## unsolved (Mar 19, 2016)

Sounds great, I'll bring the food.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 19, 2016)

unsolved said:


> Sounds great, I'll bring the food.



Hahahahahahaha, this reply made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 19, 2016)

Same here.


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 19, 2016)

Ninja Storm said:


> I should be able to come


ofc the delegate is able to come


----------



## unsolved (Mar 20, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Hahahahahahaha, this reply made me laugh so hard.



I was hoping someone would


----------

